# NEW GLOCK 19 Gen 3 owner



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I picked up a Glock 19 Gen 3 new. Are there any factory parts that are recommended to be upgraded right now. The last Glock I owned was a Gen 1 G22.


----------



## Hikingman (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats on your 'new' pistol! No parts recommendation that I can think of...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

HidnSig40 said:


> I picked up a Glock 19 Gen 3 new. Are there any factory parts that are recommended to be upgraded right now. The last Glock I owned was a Gen 1 G22.


The only thing I think should be upgraded on a stock Glock are the sights, IF you have the standard plastic sights (fixed OR adjustable). Night sights are made of steel, and give you a good sight picture in low light, should you ever need it. If you don't foresee needing your weapon for defense, then you can get plain steel sights that are the same basic shape as the night sights. Either choice will give you better durability than the stock plastic sights, and a nice clean easy-to-see-and-use sight picture for target or defensive shooting.


----------



## Mastercat (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Glock*



HidnSig40 said:


> I picked up a glock 19 Gen 3 new. Are there any factory parts that are recommended to be upgraded right now. The last glock, I owned was a Gen 1 G22.


The best to me to add, Just one thing. Truglo tritium night sights, All green not mixs. Green works best at night, And guide rod laser.

Glocks are the bull dog gun. Was not made to be pretty, It was made to be a military gun. And it is just that a perfect gun. Dropped in mud, Sandy mud water and so on. The gun still fire . So many people won't to plug the hole in the handle. Needs to stay open, To help get mud out of the gun. That
is why glock do make a plug for the gun.

I love my glocks ,And married my colt 1911.:smt1099


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*sights*

Upgrading the sights was the one thing I was thinking of.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Another strong reccommendation for upgrading to steel sights. Common opinion seems to be that replacing the stock sights is almost mandatory and replacing the stock mag release button is personal preference. Nothing else is needed. Lights and lasers are a different subject.


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Steel site choice*

Any preference on steel site choice? Trijicon, Tru Glo, mepro...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I generally prefer Meprolights, but have also owned Trijicons (my son has them, too) with no problems. I don't really like/need the more noticeable white rings around the dots that are used on the Trijicon sights, but some folks prefer them. No experience with the Tru Glo stuff, but a lot of competition shooter seem to love them.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I always seem to gravitate to Meprolights. If I can't get them I'll go with Trijicon. As for the Truglo fiber-optic sights? They're widely considered to be too fragile for either EDC or duty use. If it's going to be strictly a range or game gun then Truglo sights are fine. 

Me? I absolutely hate how the stock trigger feels on a new Glock. First three things I always do are (1) install a Lone Wolf 4.5# connector, (2) toss the factory rod and add a Wolff Gunsprings non-captured steel guide rod, and (3) replace every spring in the pistol - except the SLB spring - with Wolff, '+ power' springs. 

(I do a lot of other things too; but that's beyond the scope of this thread.)


----------



## deeHKman (Feb 5, 2011)

For my concealed carry i keep my Glocks stock except for sights at most. The trigger just takes some dry firing and shooting to get used to it, Congrats on one of the best 9mm's made.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

deeHKman said:


> Congrats on one of the best 9mm's made.


Agreed. I'll never get rid of my gen 3 G19. Best single pistol to own in my opinion.


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Nite sights*

I believe I have narrowed it down and I'm gonna go with the Meprolights Green front and yellow rear.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

HidnSig40 said:


> I believe I have narrowed it down and I'm gonna go with the Meprolights Green front and yellow rear.


Good choice! Here's a little more, 'food for thought' for ya:

I have a friend. A long time ago he got into a late night pistol gunfight with a neighborhood meth dealer. One of the scariest moments of my friend's life was when the BG suddenly disappeared behind the brilliant green glow of his front Meprolight, 'night sight'. If my friend had fired at that exact moment he would have sent his first three rounds at where the charging perp used to be rather than where he actually was.

Every since that night my friend has been a strong believer in exactly the opposite sight arrangement than you have just mentioned. Problem is that, 'night sight' technology isn't as, 'state-of-the-art' as it, perhaps, should be. The only sight manufacturer I know of who offers an orange front sight and green rears is AmeriGlo.

AmeriGlo Weapon Sights | Glock


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock Doctor said:


> Good choice! Here's a little more, 'food for thought' for ya:
> 
> I have a friend. A long time ago he got into a late night pistol gunfight with a neighborhood meth dealer. One of the scariest moments of my friend's life was when the BG suddenly disappeared behind the brilliant green glow of his front Meprolight, 'night sight'. If my friend had fired at that exact moment he would have sent his first three rounds at where the charging perp used to be rather than where he actually was.
> 
> ...


Not sure how this problem gets solved by moving the "brilliant green glow" of the front sight to the rear sight (six inches closer to your eyes) and doubling it. If the first set-up washed-out the target in extremely dim light, I'm fairly sure the other system would too.

And how far away was the perp? At most legitimate self-defense distances, the sight alignment would be three tiny dots in the middle of a large silhouette. For the front sight "glow" to cover the entire target, he'd have to have been 50-75 yards away, right? Unless he bought the optional 90-120 lumen front sight...? :mrgreen:


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

you don't need no stankin night sights. Get a set of Warren Tacticals and a decent flashlight; then you can see what you're shooting. It's all about eliminating uncertainty and target ID is a huge part of that.

Okay, so Warren Sights. Down the road you might want to look at a Ghost connector. I'd go with the Ultimate rather than the Rocket or the Ranger model. I'd stay away from the over sized mag release. It's too easy to accidentally dump your mag in recoil. Maybe a couple of G17 mags with Arredondo +5 baseplates as your spares. That gives your 23 shots if the first 15 didn't work...<g>


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> Not sure how this problem gets solved by moving the "brilliant green glow" of the front sight to the rear sight (six inches closer to your eyes) and doubling it. If the first set-up washed-out the target in extremely dim light, I'm fairly sure the other system would too.
> 
> And how far away was the perp? At most legitimate self-defense distances, the sight alignment would be three tiny dots in the middle of a large silhouette. For the front sight "glow" to cover the entire target, he'd have to have been 50-75 yards away, right? Unless he bought the optional 90-120 lumen front sight...? :mrgreen:


Is that a note of incredulity I detect in your reply? I take it you've never had to use a fast sight picture on a rapidly closing target. Until you've been there and done that, maybe you should be quiet? Then again this is the internet, a gun forum, and you're the moderator; so, do whatever you like.

Only one question: Now that I know what an extraordinary gunman you are, how the Hell do you line up on a fast closing target AND nest your sights together at the same time? Got an equally facetious answer for this one, too?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock Doctor said:


> Is that a note of incredulity I detect in your reply?


Not a "single" note; more like a symphony.



> I take it you've never had to use a fast sight picture on a rapidly closing target.


You'd be wrong; multiple times wrong, in fact.



> Until you've been there and done that, maybe you should be quiet?


Does the same "rule" apply to the guy re-telling his "friend's" story?



> Then again this is the internet, a gun forum, and you're the moderator; so, do whatever you like.


I don't recall asking for permission, but I'll certainly sleep better tonight knowing I have your blessing to speak my mind.



> Only one question: Now that I know what an extraordinary gunman you are, how the Hell do you line up on a fast closing target AND nest your sights together at the same time? Got an equally facetious answer for this one, too?


Practice.

The basic skill set doesn't require a charging BG to develop; it can be done with paper targets on a pulley set-up (similar the systems used by many indoor ranges), while hunting certain types of animals (boar or some varmints/fur animals, for instance), or by using other props. It all begins, of course, with basic gunhandling skills like being able to draw from a holster smoothly and precisely hit a stationary target. After that, you simply increase the difficulty level or decrease the time (or both). Once you're consistently doing well, you move to low-light conditions and do it all over again. Most folks will be pleasantly surprised at how quickly they can develop their shooting skills when properly motivated and challenged in a structured learning environment.

Even non-structured events can help develop these types of skills. A favorite game I used to play with my shooting buddies was to take a round object like a large coffee can and prop it up on a (safe/sandy) hillside which acted as a backstop, then pull a string to release it to roll down toward the shooter who was waiting, gun in hand. After we could hit it multiple times every run, we'd start from a holster. When that got too easy, we'd get closer to the can, so we had less time to react, draw, and fire when it was released. I realize not everyone has access to a place where this type of shooting can be done safely, but my friends and I were lucky.

In your above rant, you never answered my questions. How far away was the BG that the sight or sight glare completely hid his body from view behind the relatively tiny sight dots? How does moving the green glow from the front to the rear sight dots solve the problem you described?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not going to make any further reply other than to say you're not half as smart as you, either, pretend or imagine yourself to be; but, you are the moderator; and I have to respect that. 

Besides it's been my general experience that people like you usually have to learn many of their life lessons the hard way; and, trust me on this, I'm not going to do anything to interfere with your learning process. 

You go get 'um, tough guy.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock Doctor said:


> I'm not going to make any further reply other than to say you're not half as smart as you, either, pretend or imagine yourself to be; but, you are the moderator; and I have to respect that.
> 
> Besides it's been my general experience that people like you usually have to learn many of their life lessons the hard way; and, trust me on this, I'm not going to do anything to interfere with your learning process.
> 
> You go get 'um, tough guy.


Wow. Project much?

Anyway, for those folks looking for more info on night sights, I provide the following recommended light reading list:

pistol-training.com » Blog Archive » Night Sights: How Do They Work?

Handgun Night Sights

Selecting a duty-issue handgun | FBI Law Enforcement Bulletin,The | Find Articles at BNET
(page 4)

The FACT that the vast majority of law enforcement agencies (Federal, state, and local) routinely equip their handguns with night sights would seem to support the claim that they are more useful than not, and certainly don't PREVENT the successful defensive use of a handgun, in any non-anecdotal way.


----------

